# Verbindung S7-1200 mit PC-Anwendung



## Praios (1 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
was ich suche ist keine Lösung sondern Schlagwörter mit denen ich weiter arbeiten kann bzw. ob eine Suche überhaupt zum Erfolg führen kann.

Ich möchte ein wenig in meiner Freizeit mit einer Profinet-Schnittstelle experimentieren. Mein Ziel ist irgend wann mal eine kleine selbst erstellte und selbst laufende Visualisierung mittels der kostenlosen Visual-Basic Express Edition von Microsoft.
Momentan stehe ich noch am Anfang und hab so gut wie keine Ahnung von VB bzw. selbst erstellten Kommunikationen mittels Profinet zu einem PC.

Im Anhang könnt ihr eine Grafik sehen in der ich zwei grundlegende Verbindungsarten darstelle. Die obere ist mein Favorit weil ich denke dort komme ich ohne zusätzliche Software aus, die untere würde ich nur ungern in Betracht ziehen(PC-Access und nur Excel ist bekannt).

Meine erste Frage ist:
Geht die obere Variante prinzipiell mit den T-Bausteinen eine S7-1200? 
Meine zweite Frage ist:
Wenn ja, wie nehme ich die gesendeten Daten in VB auf?

Wie gesagt...mir reichen ein Ja oder Nein bzw. Fachbegriffe mit denen ich weiter suchen und lesen kann. Mir ist auch bewusst das ich Berge lesen muss

Gruss Mathias


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (1 Februar 2011)

Such mal hier im Forum nach "libnodave". Das ist eine freie Kommunikationsbibliothek um den PC mit der SPS sprechen zu lassen und umgekehrt. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter...


----------

